# command and conquer direct-x error



## carmode (Mar 22, 2008)

im having problems when i go to play command and conquer tiberium wars. i get a error saying direct x error but i have directX 10 already installed and my video card meets the requirements?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

System specs and driver versions?


----------



## carmode (Mar 22, 2008)

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/23/2008, 11:08:38
 
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071023-1545)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MSI
       System Model: MS-7250
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
             Memory: 1022MB RAM
          Page File: 1564MB used, 747MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 7300 GS
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01DF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 506 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 250 MB
    Shared Memory: 255 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Philips 190B (19inch LCD MONITOR 190B7)
      Driver Name: nvd3dum,nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2umx.dll
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.6369 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 9/12/2007 05:28:00, 4988928 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-429F-11CF-517B-0B2001C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x01DF
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {B338D50D-A64A-4790-AC01-475B64252A78}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_1462F603&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 14:28:10, 273920 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0883&SUBSYS_1462F603&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 14:28:10, 273920 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 14:28:10, 273920 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Line In (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 14:28:10, 273920 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Line In (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.5840.16387 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/2/2006 14:28:10, 273920 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x036C
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 125.2 GB
Total Space: 238.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: NVIDIA  MIRROR   232.88G

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 134.7 GB
Total Space: 238.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: NVIDIA  MIRROR   232.88G

      Drive: D:
      Model: LITE-ON DVD SHD-16P1S ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), , 0 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: SONY DVD RW AW-G170A ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_250D1462&REV_80\4&D9F7D03&0&2030
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&2A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&29
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0378&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&68
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0377&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&78
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0375&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&70
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0374&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&60
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0374&SUBSYS_000010DE&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&58
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0373&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&48
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0373&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&40
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0371&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&31
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0370&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&30
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036E&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&20
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036D&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036C&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0369&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0368&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0362&SUBSYS_72501462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_01DF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\4&3BEFD3F&0&0078
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Miscellaneous Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Address Map Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.06.0015.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Smart3D Video Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
DV Scenes,0x00200000,1,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6000.6324
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero FTC,0x00200000,1,1,NeFTC.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.06.0015.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16587
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.06.0015.0000
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.06.0015.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Smart3D Transition Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.06.0015.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,1,2,nevideohd.ax,4.06.0015.0000
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
DV Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,NVDV.dll,3.00.0004.0000
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Smart3D Text Effect Filter,0x00200000,1,1,NSG_dxFilter.dll,1.07.0005.0000
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.06.0015.0000
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,nedvd.ax,4.06.0015.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.06.0015.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.06.0015.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,neaudio2.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.06.0015.0000
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.06.0015.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6000.16386
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.06.0015.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6000.16386
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,nevideo.ax,4.06.0015.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.06.0015.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6000.6324
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.06.0015.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Stream Control,0x00200000,1,1,NeStreamControl.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero Sample Queue,0x00200000,1,1,NeSampleQueue.ax,1.00.0000.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6000.16587
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,nevideo.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.5840.6324
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.06.0015.0000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Nero MP3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeMp3Encoder.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.06.0015.0000
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.06.0015.0000
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,5.00.0001.0001
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16386

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6000.16587

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386
Line In (High Definition Audio ,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6000.16386

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Mixed capture,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Speaker,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6000.16386
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6000.16386

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6000.16386

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6000.16386

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6000.16587
```


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed the latest C&Q3 *patch* and reinstalled DirectX?

From the C&Q system requirements:


> OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista (32-bit; *64-bit versions of Vista are not supported*)
> Video: GeForce4, ATI Radeon 8500 or greater (ATI Radeon 9200 and 9250 PCI, NVIDIA Geforce 4 MX cards not supported.). Windows Vista - NVIDIA GeForce 6100 or ATI Radeon 9500 or greater. *Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.*


----------

